# Zwei Monitore gleichzeitig nutzen beim Zocken?



## MF13 (3. Mai 2016)

Heute kam endlich mein neuer Zweitmonitor von Benq an. Nachdem ich ihn per DVI an der GTX 980 angeschlossen hatte, wurde er auch sofort richtig erkannt, und es funktioniert auch problemlos, ihn als erweiterten Desktop zu nutzen - allerdings nicht mit Spielen im Vollbildmodus. ICh nutze also derzeit als primären Monitor einen Eizo mit 24 Zoll und 1920*1200 und als sekundären Monitor den neuen Benq mit ebenfalls 24 Zoll und 1920*180. 

Wenn ich ein Spiel starte, beispielsweise Witcher 3 oder Trackmania, wird es auf dem primären Eizo im Vollbild angezeigt und ist spielbar. Allerdings wird es in die Taskleiste minimiert, sobald ich auf dem sekundären monitor irgendetwas mache, beispielsweise etwas im Browser anklicke oder in Skype schreibe, was auch zur Folge hat, dass beide Monitore kurz schwarz werden. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das zu ändern, also dass ein Spiel im Vollbildmodus nicht minimiert wird, wenn ich auf dem anderen Monitor etwas mache, und wo kann ich einstellen, dass ein Spiel über beide Monitore läuft?

Edit: Wenn ich Nvidia Surround aktiviere, habe ich das Problem, dass der primäre Monitor (Eizo) dann seinen Inhalt leicht verschwommen und verzerrt darstellt, weil er ja eine minimal höhere Auflösung hat, und außerdem befindet sich die Taskleiste dann nur am rechten, sekundären Bildschirm. Es hat auch nichts geholfen, vor dem Aktivieren von Nvidia Surround für beide Monitore die Auflösung von 1920*1080 festzulegen (sodass oben und unten am Eizo ein schwarzer Balken ist), weil das Bild mit dem Aktivieren von Surround wieder auf den ganzen Bildschirm gestreckt wird.


----------



## Andre2525dld (3. Mai 2016)

Dafür musst du das Spiel im Fenster Modus starten, ansonsten muss man halt immer noch "raustabben" im Fenster Modus würde es klappen^^


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (3. Mai 2016)

Versuch mal den (rahmenloser) Fenstermodus. Entweder kann man es im Spiel einstellen oder irgentwo im Treiber.


----------



## MF13 (3. Mai 2016)

ok, danke, mit dem Fenstermodus funktioniert es jetzt . Aber wie kann ich ein Spiel über beide Bildschirme spielen, ohne dass das Bild dabei auf dem größeren unscharf und verzerrt wird? Und wieso wird die Windows-Taskleiste, wenn ich Nvidai Surround verwende, nur auf einem der beiden Bilschirme angezeigt?


----------



## Andre2525dld (3. Mai 2016)

Wird mit unterschiedlicher größe nicht wirklich möglicj sein denk ich


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (3. Mai 2016)

Welchen Vorteil erhoffst du dir dadurch? Spielmitte ist ja dann zwischen den Monitoren.


----------



## ElPiet (4. Mai 2016)

Wenn du auf mehreren Monitoren zocken willst, dann wäre es optimal A) mehrmals den gleichen Monitor zu haben (alernativ mindestens gleiche Größe und Auflösung) und B) eine ungerade Anzahl an Monitoren zu verwenden. 
Bei zwei Monitoren wirst du richtig Spaß beim Zielen und so haben.


----------



## MF13 (6. Mai 2016)

Ich spiel ja keine Shooter ^^ 

Ich hab noch ein anderes Problem: Wenn ich den PC kaltstarte, ist zunächst nur am primären Monitpr ein Bild zu sehen (der sekundäre gibt “kein Signal“ an und wird dann wg Energiesparen schwarz), das ist allerdings stark verzerrt, so als würde er versuchen, das für einen Monitor vorgesehene Bild (Bootanimation von Wiindows und dann Loginmaske) auf zwei Monitore zu skalieren.  Außerdem werden die Programm-Icons am Desktop neu angeordnet, sodass ich jedes Mal die alte Ordnung wiederherstelln muss. Kurz nachdem ich mich eingeloggt habe, wird der. Primäre Monitor schwarz,  und dann habe ich auf beiden Monitoren ein korrektes, nicht verzerrtes Bild, nur eben mit falsch angeordneten Icons  Desktop. Was läuft da falsch?


----------



## MF13 (8. Mai 2016)

*schieb*


----------



## ElPiet (8. Mai 2016)

MF13 schrieb:


> Ich spiel ja keine Shooter ^^



Problem A bleibt dabei auch bestehen.  Und auch wenn es keine Shooter sind, stelle ich es mir extrem nervig vor, wenn ein Fetter rand in der Mitte des Spielbereiches ist. Aber wenns für dich funktioniert


----------

